# Bigdrowdy1 sent me some curly pecan



## Jack "Pappy" Lewis (Jul 18, 2018)

bigdrowdy1 was looking for a trade. Sent me a pile of blanks that would make any wood worker blush, in the box was some of this curly pecan he stabilized the pics came out a little dark I guess the sun was too bright for the camera. But if you can't see that curly then don't be a runnin' your table saw! LOL

Reactions: Like 4 | EyeCandy! 7 | Way Cool 5


----------



## NYWoodturner (Jul 18, 2018)

Wow. Gorgeous!


----------



## Nature Man (Jul 18, 2018)

Super nice! Didn't know Pecan came in curly! Chuck


----------



## Tony (Jul 18, 2018)

Nature Man said:


> Super nice! Didn't know Pecan came in curly! Chuck



It doesn't very often that I'm aware of Chuck, Rodney has the only stuff like that I've ever seen. Beautiful knife Pappy! Tony


----------



## milkbaby (Jul 18, 2018)

Whoa that's SLICK!


----------



## ripjack13 (Jul 18, 2018)

Hot diggety dog thats swell!!


----------



## The100road (Jul 18, 2018)

You have been busy!


----------



## Foot Patrol (Jul 19, 2018)

Nice!!!


----------



## Jack "Pappy" Lewis (Jul 19, 2018)

I tell ya this curly pecan is awesome and I have plans for what is left!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jul 20, 2018)

WOW !! @Jack "Pappy" Lewis that looks awesome buddy. Dad will be majorly proud of that. Great looking knife cant wait to do some filleting with it Sir.




Rodney


----------



## Jack "Pappy" Lewis (Jul 20, 2018)

Bigdrowdy1 said:


> WOW !! @Jack "Pappy" Lewis that looks awesome buddy. Dad will be majorly proud of that. Great looking knife cant wait to do some filleting with it Sir.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am so happy for him...and again thanks for everything...


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jul 20, 2018)

No Pappy , Thank you and this fall there will be more to come.


Rodney


----------

